# Custom Seiko Monster Photos And Thoughts



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my latest custom project. It is a Seiko Monster with a MKII dial, original Seko Orange Monster hour and minute hands, custom second hand and steel chapter ring from Yobokies. I was going to just show this but I also wanted to share some thoughts I had on this watch.










The Seiko Monster is a pretty well known watch, at 42 mm is a good sized chunk of stell. The case is very robust and hefty. This is generally considered a tool watch and it is. Some of the best features that I like are:

The recessed crystal which is surrounded by a steel bezel the rotates counterclock wise. What is the significance of this? Simple, the bezel being slightly taller then the crystal act as protection against close encounters with walls, door frames, etc. thus diminuishing the possibility of scratching of the Hardlex crystal. This kind of help relieve the lack of a sapphire crystal. In fact I have yet to scratch one of the crystals of any of my Seiko Monsters and I have had 5 of them.










Screw down crown for water protection - this is rated 200m - is another benefit, I find the screw down action a bit hard to do as the crown is polished and tends to be a bit slippery, and it is surrounded by a crown protector that prevents a good grip, I have to say that my hands may be a bit bigger then normal though.










One of the best features are the drilled through lugs holes for ease of changing strap. These make it a breeze to put on and remove any type of strap or bracelet, I wich this was standard with all watches. I put on it an Anvil bracelet from Yobokies which is terrific in terms of comfort. I like the looks of it too, it is pretty thick however and heavy.










The dial itself is well made, however I would have preferred if it was darker, blacker if I can say it. This is not bad as it is, but if it was darker it would create even more contrast with the dial markers and hands making the watch even more legible. As it is, the dial and hands are very legible and the very good lume makes it legible at 5 am. While the MKII lume if good, you can see by the photos that the original Seiko Monster hands luminescence is brighter and more even, I think that Seiko has achieved one of the highest standard for this technology then most other manufacturers. That said the MKII dial is quality made and fits well.










As has been said before, the Seiko Monster is a hell of a watch for the money, especially if bought on the forums where it is easy to find one in excellent condition for $130-160 with strap or bracelet. I personally prefer the bracelet because I had a big wrist (8 1/4") and the watch on the rubber looks silly on my wrist at least to me. I can see that the rubber would look and fit better on a smaller wrist however.

This model watch has been used in many customizations and this is just another, unique version. Sorry for the dust on the photos, it seems that no matter what I do my camera finds the smallest specks. I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i like it not sure about the red markers on the bezel though.get if off the lumpy and onto a red and black nato then it will look nice.

im looking for my third monster i have a very interesting mod planned.


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your reply, check this out...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51293


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Carlotwf said:


> This is my latest custom project. It is a Seiko Monster with a MKII dial, original Seko Orange Monster hour and minute hands, custom second hand and steel chapter ring from Yobokies. I was going to just show this but I also wanted to share some thoughts I had on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think of all the seiko's, the monster is the hardest to get right......jason had a very nice silver soxa.....and it had a lovely beaded finish.......i think the dial looks very cool, and im not adverse to the bezel marking either, although im not sure it goes with the black of the dial.....i think the hands are the main problem invho on monsters.....some like the little original hands....but i aint a fan, however, i think either doxa-a-like hands or plonkers might be the way forward....

this is by no means a critisism of your work at all, as its brilliant that you do your own mods.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

all mods & pics are yobokies


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your views and suggestions. In truth I did this mod with what parts I had at hand, and the only thing I had to buy was the chapter ring. That said I tried to make the best with that. Doing such mods can be expensive unfortunately and there are obviously countless ways to customize a watch depending on one's preference. Of course you have your own taste and like things your own way.


----------

